# [ODMP] Knox County Sheriff's Department, Tennessee ~ May 9, 2006



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

A Assistant Chief Deputy with the Knox County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on May 9, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18309*


----------

